

Why entrepreneurs and founders often have trouble sleeping: Closure. - g0atbutt
http://thestartupfoundry.com/2011/04/01/why-entrepreneurs-and-founders-often-have-trouble-sleeping-closure/

======
pedalpete
Though I agree with the premise, I always had this problem no matter if I was
working on my own project, or working for somebody else.

I think it has more to do with 'ownership' and initiative than
entrepreneurship.

